# ball joints are stupid. (so are CVs)



## MyAltimaIsDEAD (May 30, 2010)

So I'm changing the clutch on my 2000 Altima 5-speed, and right now I'm stuck with the ball joints on the lower control arms as well as the halfshafts.

I was able to seperate the ball joints from the spindles on both sides. I was so satisfied that I was able to seperate them without getting a stupid picklefork - used a gigantic open-ended wrench and jumped on it until the ball joints popped free. Unfortunately I ripped the ball joint boots in the process. According to the Haynes manual the ball joints cannot be replaced, but Rockauto.com sells them for $25. Does anybody know how to replace these bad boys, or do I have to buy new control arms?

Also, how do I go about re-assembling ball joint and spindle? Since they were so freaking tough to break free, it seems like they wouldn't go back together very nicely... Of course the Haynes manual just says "do reverse" for the assembly. :wtf: (In retrospect, it would have been much much much easier to disconnect the spindles from the struts... ugh)

Thanks awesome people of the Nissan Forums!


----------



## MyAltimaIsDEAD (May 30, 2010)

I decided to skip those problems for now and start removing the crossmember. Well what do ya know, the front two bolts just spin and spin. I'm guessing the radiator support is rusted/rotted out, which seems all too common.

Any ideas?


----------

